# Bluetooth Not Working on AOKP M5



## okalozie (Jun 8, 2012)

Mod Type:: ROM

Difficulty:: Moderate

Mod Status:: Kang

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
Hi all,

I am a newbie to this, witihin the last 3 months, but getting up to speed.

I recently flashed the AOKP Milestone 5 onto my TMobile GS2. I love it!!! Great...but...Bluetooth won't work anymore.

Any ideas on how to fix?

Much appreciated.


----------



## theseanteam (Oct 21, 2011)

okalozie said:


> Mod Type:: ROMDifficulty:: ModerateMod Status:: KangApply In:: Other (See Description)Requires Root:: YesSource:: Hi all,
> 
> I am a newbie to this, witihin the last 3 months, but getting up to speed.
> 
> ...


Try the newest version. 6-10

Backup
Super wipe
Flash ROM
Flash Radio
Flash Gapps
Reboot.

Hopefully Bluetooth works. Check out the OP PR search the thread for Bluetooth to see if it is a known issue.


----------



## Mikesco3 (Apr 20, 2013)

I have an i777 that has intermittent issues with bluetooth.
I'm running AOKP 4.2.2 JDQ39 build 4/14/2013

under kernel version it says
3.0.31-Underwear.Kernel
task650Underwear #1

The phone is rooted, I did the full wipe but I don't know what this flash radio and flash gapps is ... I might search about it... but could you suggest something or point me in the right direction?


----------

